# The No Brainer Nutrition Plan?



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

The No-Brainer-Nutrition-Plan

I like the idea of not putting a lot of thought into nutrition but truly need some nutrition in my life. What do you all think about the advice in this article?


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

The simplest nutrition plan is : Eat natural foods cooked in a simple manner. Get enough vegetables.

Unnatural foods include junk food, sugary stuff, overly-fried things, overly-processed foods, etc

Otherwise I would say "paleo diet", but that includes a bunch of rules and guidelines and etc.

IMHO, that link you have is too fat-phobic and carb-philic.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

Like mountain biking, Health is what you put into it. I concur with bean bag, I find the ratios the plan suggests to be off.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Mom was right. Eat your vegetables. Eat lots of berries and nuts. Don't load up on white stuff....sugar, white bread and such. Eat moderate amounts of everything - an occasional large pepperoni pizza and 12 pack of beer excluded, of course. Small servings of high quality burnt animal flesh from beasts that have not been exposed to HGH, antibiotics, chemicals, etc.


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

Go vegan, ride long and live long! No guidelines!


----------



## fasttreker (Dec 7, 2012)

Whole food, plant based diet. You'll be lean, ride fast, recover fast and you can eat as much as you want.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Vegetarian, eat before you get hungry, skip processed foods.


----------

